# AustriaGuild Projekt: Noricum Stellt sich vor



## Sani1983 (2. Oktober 2008)

*Gilde*
Die Österreichische Gilde Noricum besteht erst seit Kurzem und ist auf dem Realm Thrall seitens der Horde beheimatet.
Es ist ein Projekt um Österreichische Spieler/in auf einem Realm(Gilde) zusammen zu führen.
Und um eine Heimatliche Atmosphäre zu schaffen.
Der Name Noricum, erkläre ich kurz:
Noricum war ein keltisches Königreich unter der Führung des Stammes der Noriker im Gebiet des heutigen Österreich und Ostbayern und später unter der Bezeichnung Provincia Noricum eine Provinz des Römischen Reiches. Die Provinz Noricum grenzte im Süden an Italien, im Osten an Pannonien und im Westen an Raetien.
Und wenn du mehr drüber wissen möchtest siehe Link:
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noricum*

*Spieler*
Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen egal ob Funspieler - Raidspieler -PvPspieler oder ein Newcomer, er muss halt nur aus Österreich stammen.

*Ziele*
Die ersten Ziele werden dahin bestehen dieses Projekt aufzubauen sprich:
Eine Stabile Gildenstruktur schaffen
Ein gutes Organisationsteam erstellen Die sich mit Raids, PvP, Gildenbank usw. ausernander setzen
Reichlich Österreicher/innen gewinnen damit das Projekt wachsen kann und um Bekanntschaften zu bilden.
Gildeninterne Raids in 10-25er Instanzen oder gegen Weltbosse ein ganzes Schlachtheer bilden. PvP Gemeinsam erleben in Schlachtgruppen usw. Arena Teams organisieren, die in Webbewerben mithalten können.
In WotLK voll durchzustarten um Erfolge und viel Spaß miteinander zu haben.
Und im Späteren Verlauf werden Gildentreffen In Österreich Organisiert und vielleicht auch Flüge zur Blizzcom mit einem Ganzen Haufen AlpenHeros Organisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Usw.

*Leitung & Organisation*
Mestengo

*Forum: http://noricum.gilde.cx/*


----------

